# MyCATs ***"cutting"*** journal...



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

Well....Ive been here for....well since january, i dont wanna do the math right now....oh wait its 5 months....

And i havent made my OWN journal yet with actual entries about training etc.

Warning- If you are coming in here for "inspiration"
then you might as well leave right now
because though I am dedicated, my workouts dont always show this....and my eating more or less, is....well....

Things you ought to know
I Almost never workout on weekends, but this may change soon
since i will start working (at a real job).
My routine is pretty simple along with my simple eating pattern

Push/Pull/Legs
With abs on pull
I dont directly train my calves b/c i believe they get enough exercise when i do cardio

For Cardio
I run a mile everyday monday-friday
I also do sprints on leg days

I eat the lunch food they serve at school, i never take my lunch b/c i cant do that in the morning and, the night b4 i dont just b/c...


Some of you may read through this and say to yourself
"THIS is a cut???"

To this is say 
lol just kidding

Yes this is me trying to get leaner
If you think this is bad, you should see my "BULK"

So anyway
Feel free to post anything you want
Suggestions, comments, jokes, *cough*nudey pictures of girls*cough*, anything you want

If you dont know me Yet
My name is Sean.
Im the coolest person in the world
I have the reflexes of a cat, and the whit of a circum-sized turtle
so watch out...


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Hey good luck to ya Cat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

thanks man
Havent talked to you in a while
hows everything with you?


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Good Luck Cat!


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Everthings good,how about yourself?


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

YAY!!! I waited for the day for this!!  lol 
Good Luck!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

Jodie- thanks

Supertech- im as well as can be for all the crazy stuff going on right now

Aj-


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

Meal #1- banana with milk (not much of a meal but i was just going to eat it, to make my stomach stop burning and then go back to sleep)
Meal #2- big bowl of cheerios
meal #3-ham/cheese sandwich
meal #4-ham/cheese sandwich w/ more ham
*snack*- Banana with milk
meal #5- Smothered steack, half baked-potato, and a couple of freakin' bread thingies


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

Hey sweetie! I know it's tough when you're that young to try to get the foods and stuff you need, but don't worry, over time, you will have more control over that type of stuff.  



> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> To this is say



I'm still giggling over this ^^^ 

Wish ya nothin but the best, I'm sure you know that while limited, if you stick to mostly the healthier choices you will be fine.  

Man.. why do I feel like adopting every younger guy as my lil bro?  

*HUGS*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hey sweetie! I know it's tough when you're that young to try to get the foods and stuff you need, but don't worry, over time, you will have more control over that type of stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



yea, i basically can get the foods i need, just not all the time
or in the amounts i need

I forgot to mention that my only supps are
Multi-Vitamin
and 100% whey protein

Thats all for now sis


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

may 15

Meal #1- banana with milk (not much of a meal but i was just going to eat it, to make my stomach stop burning and then go back to sleep)
Meal #2- big bowl of cheerios
meal #3-ham/cheese sandwich
meal #4-ham/cheese sandwich w/ more ham
*snack*- Banana with milk
meal #5- Smothered steack, half baked-potato, and a couple of freakin' bread thingies
meal #6- another banana.....weird day



I think i will call yesterday banana day....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

As long as those are the only type of banana you're eating


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

Well bad news....about 3-4 weeks ago we had a bad leak under the house behind the bathroom
it was leaking for 5 or so days b4 we fixed it
burned a freaking hole in the wallet as you may guess


But then last night
The pipe broke again and bad leaks behind the bathroom
and this time IN the bathroom

We are gonna have to totally redo pipes and plumbing and what not
looking at about $1000+ for total repairs.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

i had to turn off the water, now i have no water....
I have drinking water, but its still damned annoying

we have to go shower at someone else's house and what not....


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

You can come shower at my house lil bro 

Just no peeking when it's my turn


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> You can come shower at my house lil bro
> 
> Just no peeking when it's my turn



You'd never even know i was there


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

Hey mycat, nice that you started a journal!!! Good luck with your goals etc...

No shower??? That must suck...Atleast your computer still works and you can play on IM!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey mycat, nice that you started a journal!!! Good luck with your goals etc...
> 
> No shower??? That must suck...Atleast your computer still works and you can play on IM!



HI JILL!!!
thanks for stopping by
I was getting the feeling you didnt like me anymore


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

Wow Cat.  sucks not having water.  can't even flush the shitter.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

yea, if you turned on the water, a bunch would go everywhere

but its fixed now 

ok my meals today so far:
1-Oatmeal and milk
2-Chili cheese dog and milk
3- some  weird star fruit, along with some pineapple
4-  protein smoothie
5- chicken breast with milk 

Workout:
Back/Bi
I didnt get to traps 

3 sets ?reps Pulldowns
3 sets ?reps Barbell Rows
4 sets ?reps Barbell curls

Sorry didnt measure the reps, loose workout, still a good one though

Cardio- 1 Mile


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Where are the before picts? 

Oh, and take a journal so you can write things down, and remember them!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

sorry for no updating...Been really busy

I started doing 2 hours of tennis with my friends from 6pm-8pm
 wooo lots of cardio


thanks premier but
I used to be so strict with everything in the gym
always had everything planned and what not
but i feel like
Im better off, going in there and do what i feel like i need to do
So far my strength is still slightly improving
and my weight is staying about the same
When i started i was avg 200
now im avg 197...

Sorry no pics, i would if i had a cam.
Im not embarrased or anything
but i just dont have a cam. or film....

Today was chest
1 mile
and later, 1 and 1/2 hours of tennis


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

Edit***
I didnt get around to triceps or shoulder isolation
 i know it seems like im slacking but
Im doing good


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> thanks premier but
> I used to be so strict with everything in the gym
> always had everything planned and what not
> ...



Are you sure?  A plan is best.. otherwise the pro's would "wing" it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

Ya dude, dont worry about me man
Im good
Trust me, i dont waste my time

But i find that if i try to follow a set program...
i dont know
I just like doing what i like to do

Besides a pre-determined plan isnt always best
What if you feel really good and can do a lot more
than you  set up?
Well you do what you were planning to do
but you could have done more
but now you are too tired to do something significant so, that little bit of extra energy is wasted

You know what i mean
and vice-versa


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

No I dont... You need to compensate.  If you can bench 100Lbs easily, then up the weight.  Try and stay in the appropriate rep range.  Like wise, if its too heavy drop it some.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

I luv the Kitty!!!!! It looks like this one that keeps hanging out in my yard. He was actually meowing in my patio window today, while roaming around my deck. He wanted to come inside!! I hissed at him but it didnt scare him away.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No I dont... You need to compensate.  If you can bench 100Lbs easily, then up the weight.  Try and stay in the appropriate rep range.  Like wise, if its too heavy drop it some.



dude
I know what you are saying

Its not like i mindlessly wonder around
always doing the same thing...

I memorize what weight i do
I add more if i need to
i do diff rep ranges every workout

Im not a stupid newb....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I luv the Kitty!!!!! It looks like this one that keeps hanging out in my yard. He was actually meowing in my patio window today, while roaming around my deck. He wanted to come inside!! I hissed at him but it didnt scare him away.





I picked it b/c it looks almost exactly like my male cat
Clovis

and b/c we are doing that Hard member thing
Vieope came up with


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

as of right now

I am 9 lbs lighter than i was 2 1/2 months ago
Im stronger in all my lifts, and my waist is smaller

everything is go...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

lol its been a while since i posted in this pos journal

Ok so i lost about 15-20 pounds 
but its sux cuz my str decreased marginally, oh well, you cant perfectly lose weight w/o losing muscle...


----------

